# Not Romulan............ Vulcan



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

well i have been hard at work copying Bills Vulcan, not so easy without plans, dimensions, plus using the right grain pattern to make it work. i decided to make this a totally experimental project right down to the finish.once done instead of poly=to shiny, linsed, teak, tung,, all yellow the wood just a bit, so i went with a different type of finish after see Sling Jims finish's. i used a citrus based carnuba wax........ i'm impressed. 














since i wanted to make this a heavy hitter i realized i gained 7" of fork length by handle/fork orientation, so i tied it on the fork before the turn at they fron end the trip back to the handle is another 4" this all increased my draw to 44-46" almost 3/4 butterfly, it just so happened i had my original butterfly set on hand because it beat me down. so i switched to black thera. anyway the band i used it 2"x 1" x 12" before ties ( 51 x 25 x 304) of tex's latex, it is a bear, not as bad as butterfly but a very healthy draw. the results are better than expected, the 3/8 ball shoots out of the catch box the same way the butterfly shots do so i know the shots a zipping through the air, lots of fun trying new designs.














by the way, the body of the sling is red oak, the addition to the handle is bamboo, and the ofset knobs at the end of the fork are acacia.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

And the big question is ..... How does it shoot for you?

I find it interesting that you attached the bands where you did. I would have assumed you would attach bands directly to the offset knobs. Any particular reason why you did it that way?

Nice job!!!

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Very interesting setup!


----------



## tokSick (Jan 25, 2012)

Nice work. I am wondering the same as Charles about the attachement. Anyway, that looks awsome to shoot with. I got to try something like that, maybe in multiplex( plywood) . Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Scrambler84 (Dec 8, 2011)

So how does it shoot wondering for sure but as always your wood work is fantastic ..


----------



## Devoman (Oct 15, 2010)

Nice Job! Watch those knobs


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

Charles said:


> And the big question is ..... How does it shoot for you?
> 
> I find it interesting that you attached the bands where you did. I would have assumed you would attach bands directly to the offset knobs. Any particular reason why you did it that way?
> 
> ...


ahhh thats easy Charles this allows for the extra active band length, it has very fast speed, as far as shooting its just an OTT on its side, no fork hits, and for just 20 or so shots pretty accurate, tex's bands are very heavy in this configuration.


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

AaronC said:


> Nice Job! Watch those knobs


the knobs are no different than the top of a fork on an OTT shooter, just laid out vertically.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

I found it easier to make it out of Multiplex. No worries on grain orientation.Nice job!


----------



## Jesus Freak (Dec 31, 2011)

I never got around to making that but you did it justice!


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

treefork said:


> I found it easier to make it out of Multiplex. No worries on grain orientation.Nice job!


thanks


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

Jesus Freak said:


> I never got around to making that but you did it justice!


its a toughy to fit to you hand, but thats what makes it worth while. thanks JF


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

What do you mean no plans?

*The Vulcan by Bill Hays.pdf*


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

Hrawk said:


> What do you mean no plans?
> 
> *The Vulcan by Bill Hays.pdf*


would you look at that? i had to make mine work with the grain, so even though its the same its all different, angles, side swell to center the pulling forces, burley knobs,................. but i copied the vulcan to my drive somehow i missed the drawing?


----------



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

I wondered how that design would shoot, looks real good


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

Hola Maestro

Parece que este modelo del Maestro Bill te hizo pensar más de lo normal , exquisito trabajo de calculo.
Sí el señor Bill ha diseñado este modelo sera por algo .
Un abrazote


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Wow, Cool & interesting!


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

akmslingshots said:


> Hola Maestro
> Parece que este modelo del Maestro Bill te hizo pensar más de lo normal , exquisito trabajo de calculo.
> Sí el señor Bill ha diseñado este modelo sera por algo .
> Un abrazote


[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Hola maestro,
si se trata de un proyecto de ley Hays, y me hizo pensar mucho, todas las medidasnecesarias para ajustar y girar para encajar el grano mejor, pero esto catapultadispara casi tan rápido como la configuración de la mariposa, debido a la colocación de los lazos de la banda . viniendo de ti Alf, me parece que todas las palabras un elogio muy grande.

un abrazote[/background]


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

e~shot said:


> Wow, Cool & interesting!


thanks Irfy my friend


----------



## Sean (Nov 17, 2011)

Looks great Mark, nice job. It's one design on the short list.


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

Sean said:


> Looks great Mark, nice job. It's one design on the short list.


well its fun to make, but in order to get it right the rear brace has to start under sized, than gradually take wood out to get it so as you aim you can see the bottom fork just over your hand to avoid beating your hand up and if you attach the bands down the fork you get the effect of a much larger pull its fun to play with but not very pocketable lol


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Looks like you're doing it justice Man!
And you conquered the grain orientation thing just fine, good job... now you do know of course, it's not fair to use that one in the "match lighting contest"! ;-)


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

now darn it Bill you read my mind!


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

That's something different! I like it.


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

Bob Fionda said:


> That's something different! I like it.


it is different, it aims like a gun! bang!


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

Man ... thats pretty awesome.
Love the design!


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

Danny0663 said:


> Man ... thats pretty awesome.
> Love the design!


well thank you Danny, now my goal is to work aluminum like you do.


----------



## kooniu (Jul 14, 2011)

Very interesting slingshot, I start think of another concept! (probably not recognize the inspiration







)


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

kooniu said:


> Very interesting slingshot, I start think of another concept! (probably not recognize the inspiration
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i wont look Bill either, **** go for it!


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

alfshooter said:


> Hola Maestro
> 
> Parece que este modelo del Maestro Bill te hizo pensar más de lo normal , exquisito trabajo de calculo.
> Sí el señor Bill ha diseñado este modelo sera por algo .
> Un abrazote


[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Hola[/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] [/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]tío,[/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]i[/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] [/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]disfrutar de[/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] [/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]la copia y[/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] [/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]hacer[/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] [/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]el trabajo de diseño[/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] [/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]para mí, como[/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] [/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]yo lo hice[/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] [/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]con el[/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]tirador[/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)],[/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] [/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]diferente, pero el[/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] [/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]mismo[/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] [/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]lol[/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]![/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] [/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]gracias por[/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] [/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]las amables palabras[/background]


----------



## kooniu (Jul 14, 2011)

newconvert said:


> Very interesting slingshot, I start think of another concept! (probably not recognize the inspiration
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i wont look Bill either, **** go for it!
[/quote]


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

kooniu said:


> Very interesting slingshot, I start think of another concept! (probably not recognize the inspiration
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i wont look Bill either, **** go for it!
[/quote]










[/quote]
interesting ss, what i lie about the hays model is that it is like a smaller starship the handle and where i mounted the bands placed the bands almost 10 inches in from of the shooters hand


----------



## kooniu (Jul 14, 2011)

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]is definitely[/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] [/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]not the same[/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] [/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]ss,[/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] [/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]only setting the[/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] [/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]fork[/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] [/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]was related to[/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] [/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]your (Hays) model.[/background]

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]ps.[/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] [/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] the[/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] [/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]atachment[/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] [/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]is very close to[/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] [/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]hand , [/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]but it[/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] [/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]is fun[/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] [/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]to shoot[/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] [/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]arrows[/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] [/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]([/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]arrow[/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] [/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]supports the[/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] [/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]thumb[/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)])[/background]


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

kooniu said:


> [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]is definitely[/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] [/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]not the same[/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] [/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]ss,[/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] [/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]only setting the[/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] [/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]fork[/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] [/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]was related to[/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] [/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]your (Hays) model.[/background]
> 
> [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]ps.[/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] [/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] the[/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] [/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]atachment[/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] [/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]is very close to[/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] [/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]hand , [/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]but it[/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] [/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]is fun[/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] [/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]to shoot[/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] [/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]arrows[/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] [/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]([/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]arrow[/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] [/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]supports the[/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] [/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]thumb[/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)])[/background]


yes sir i can see it, i added the side swell to add resistance to the natural torquing action to swing right, the swell puts the frame more in alignment with the arm, if i had arrows in house i would love to try that.


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

nice job on that bud


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

newconvert said:


> Hola Maestro
> 
> Parece que este modelo del Maestro Bill te hizo pensar más de lo normal , exquisito trabajo de calculo.
> Sí el señor Bill ha diseñado este modelo sera por algo .
> Un abrazote


[background=rgb(245,245,245)]Hola[/background][background=rgb(245,245,245)] [/background][background=rgb(245,245,245)]tío,[/background]
[background=rgb(245,245,245)]i[/background][background=rgb(245,245,245)] [/background][background=rgb(245,245,245)]disfrutar de[/background][background=rgb(245,245,245)] [/background][background=rgb(245,245,245)]la copia y[/background][background=rgb(245,245,245)] [/background][background=rgb(245,245,245)]hacer[/background][background=rgb(245,245,245)] [/background][background=rgb(245,245,245)]el trabajo de diseño[/background][background=rgb(245,245,245)] [/background][background=rgb(245,245,245)]para mí, como[/background][background=rgb(245,245,245)] [/background][background=rgb(245,245,245)]yo lo hice[/background][background=rgb(245,245,245)] [/background][background=rgb(245,245,245)]con el[/background][background=rgb(245,245,245)]tirador[/background][background=rgb(245,245,245)],[/background][background=rgb(245,245,245)] [/background][background=rgb(245,245,245)]diferente, pero el[/background][background=rgb(245,245,245)] [/background][background=rgb(245,245,245)]mismo[/background][background=rgb(245,245,245)] [/background][background=rgb(245,245,245)]lol[/background][background=rgb(245,245,245)]![/background][background=rgb(245,245,245)] [/background][background=rgb(245,245,245)]gracias por[/background][background=rgb(245,245,245)] [/background][background=rgb(245,245,245)]las amables palabras[/background]
[/quote]
Hola mark

Ok, intentare hacerlo , me gusta mucho y creo que sará muy efectivo .
Lo de "Tio " es una expresión coloquial de los barrios viejos de mi Madrid , cuando se encuentran dos amigos se dicen uno al otro " Que pasa Tio " como estas.
Un abrazote mi amigo ..... Alf


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

Btoon84 said:


> nice job on that bud


thank you sir


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

alfshooter said:


> Hola Maestro
> 
> Parece que este modelo del Maestro Bill te hizo pensar más de lo normal , exquisito trabajo de calculo.
> Sí el señor Bill ha diseñado este modelo sera por algo .
> Un abrazote


[background=rgb(245,245,245)]Hola[/background][background=rgb(245,245,245)] [/background][background=rgb(245,245,245)]tío,[/background]
[background=rgb(245,245,245)]i[/background][background=rgb(245,245,245)] [/background][background=rgb(245,245,245)]disfrutar de[/background][background=rgb(245,245,245)] [/background][background=rgb(245,245,245)]la copia y[/background][background=rgb(245,245,245)] [/background][background=rgb(245,245,245)]hacer[/background][background=rgb(245,245,245)] [/background][background=rgb(245,245,245)]el trabajo de diseño[/background][background=rgb(245,245,245)] [/background][background=rgb(245,245,245)]para mí, como[/background][background=rgb(245,245,245)] [/background][background=rgb(245,245,245)]yo lo hice[/background][background=rgb(245,245,245)] [/background][background=rgb(245,245,245)]con el[/background][background=rgb(245,245,245)]tirador[/background][background=rgb(245,245,245)],[/background][background=rgb(245,245,245)] [/background][background=rgb(245,245,245)]diferente, pero el[/background][background=rgb(245,245,245)] [/background][background=rgb(245,245,245)]mismo[/background][background=rgb(245,245,245)] [/background][background=rgb(245,245,245)]lol[/background][background=rgb(245,245,245)]![/background][background=rgb(245,245,245)] [/background][background=rgb(245,245,245)]gracias por[/background][background=rgb(245,245,245)] [/background][background=rgb(245,245,245)]las amables palabras[/background]
[/quote]
Hola mark

Ok, intentare hacerlo , me gusta mucho y creo que sará muy efectivo .
Lo de "Tio " es una expresión coloquial de los barrios viejos de mi Madrid , cuando se encuentran dos amigos se dicen uno al otro " Que pasa Tio " como estas.
Un abrazote mi amigo ..... Alf
[/quote]
ahhhhh gracias por esta Tio, es differente en mexico, aya es "primo" pero gracias [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]por considerarme[/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] [/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]un amigo[/background]


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

@Hwark no plans = no dimensions on the frame and no indication of how high the the risers are or... Well, anything.


----------



## jsbelljr83 (Dec 29, 2012)

That is one cool design, how fast do you think it is shooting?


----------



## Griffon (Dec 4, 2012)

Hi guys,

Would 1/2", (12.7mm), multiplex be thick enough for the forks or should I make it thicker? I'll be using #107 rubber up to theraband silver.


----------

